# Anavar First Cycle



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Got some Body Nutrition anavar for my first cycle; just thought why not been constantly training over a year; diet is pretty good had a few misshaps with chocy but thats fine now, i dont drink really and even if i do its only a vodka or 2; obviously i wont drink on cycle. Im 20 next month nothing to lose everything to gain. Also got novla for PCT.

Planned Cycle:

Day 1-40- 60mg ED **edited

PCT **edited

Novla 20/20/20

Clomid 100/50/50

Gonna do stats before cycle and after.

Will start Cycle on the 8th Febuary a few days after my birthday. Gonna use this as my journal for it when i start.

Know some of you may say too young or too early but im sure its better for me to ask then dive in just wanted to know what you think of the PCT really?

I want to gain some lean mass and strength on this. thoughts guys?

Thanks

Stats: Page 5 8th feb

PICS: Page 6 from 14th Feb

Before/After stats: Page 13


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

against board rules mate, remove your post please.....


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Not got any technical advice pal, but will be following with interest...... good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> Not got any technical advice pal, but will be following with interest...... good luck whatever you decide!


Cheeers mate, hopfully will be good info for some people like me that wanna jump in


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

russforever said:


> Cheeers mate, hopfully will be good info for some people like me that wanna jump in


x2:thumb:


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

i think maybe you should up the var dose to about equal mg to your bodyweight in kg, so if your 80kg do 80mg etc.

also, do 3 weeks minimum pct rather than 2


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Add clomid to your PCT, maybe 50mg+ for 6 weeks with the var.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Dan said:


> Add clomid to your PCT, maybe 50mg+ for 6 weeks with the var.


really clomid with var? Also when shall i take them? half in morning half before workout? or what? cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

russforever said:


> really clomid with var? Also when shall i take them? half in morning half before workout? or what? cheers


Not sure about timings mate, not used it yet.

But id rather use clomid alone for PCT rather than Nolva.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Dan said:


> Not sure about timings mate, not used it yet.
> 
> But id rather use clomid alone for PCT rather than Nolva.


ah ok, cas iv already got the novla, il have to see if i can get the clomid, might up the dose aswel on the var if people thinks thats best. Dont wanna go overboard on the dosage for first cycle though.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

It's pretty weak so you will probably need a big dose, although someone has posted a low dose log somewhere.

I wouldn't bother if I was your age, but good luck nonetheless.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Var is good mate but id use 60mg a day


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

corbuk said:


> Var is good mate but id use 60mg a day


Ok got some more, so can do 60mg a day now. What about my PCT, will i need clomid or can just do novla?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

good luck with this mate, will be following. can i ask what are your stats because if i remember corectly there not too different to mine


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> good luck with this mate, will be following. can i ask what are your stats because if i remember corectly there not too different to mine


13stone 1-3lbs

BF- 11-14%

Bench- 102kg 1 rep

Deadlift-162kg 1 rep

Squat- 132 1 rep


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> It's pretty weak so you will probably need a big dose, although someone has posted a low dose log somewhere.
> 
> I wouldn't bother if I was your age, but good luck nonetheless.


Think that was ukwolverine's log, prob worth a read mate :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cool how tall are you?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

5 foot 11.5, yee iv read thru that low dose one, was very interesting read


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Dan said:


> Add clomid to your PCT, maybe 50mg+ for 6 weeks with the var.


x2, a two week Nolva PCT is pointless!


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

As above - have a look at UK wolverine's log - some good stuff in there and lots of debate on PCT you might be interested in. I ended running only Nolva in the end and this was fine for me - but you always have to be careful dont you!

Ran a similar cycle last year and enjoyed it - but would agree that 60 / day sounds a lot better

On when to take them - my understanding is that you should spread it equally - so I did just before bed and mid morning to keep it constant

Good luck with the cycle - if your diet is right and you are realistic about what you hope to achieve you should enjoy it


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Subscribed, I'm considering something similar toward the end of the year.

Will be interested to see how you get on.

Best of luck.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

TBH I think you would be better waiting a year or 2 before starting on AAS. You've only been training a year, which in BBing terms is nothing and your only 19. Anavar only cycles do not yield large gains either, from reading and experiences of friends, average gains seems to be about 4 -5 pounds and some strength gains. At 19 if you are not capable of gaining 4 -5 pounds naturally and increasing your strength then there are problems with your diet and/or your training. If you have problems with your diet and training you shouldn't be looking to AAS to solve this problem.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

okays thanks alot guys. The Oak 2009 its already been decided by own choices. Iv had plently of help with diet and routine on here


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Quick update, Going to run 60mb a day, and iv got clomid for the PCT now aswel


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

my stats are nearly exactly the same as yours, just abit taller. im also considering this cycle and it would also be my first ever. How much would it cost for 6 weeks worth of var + clomid as pct for a few weeks? sorry im not allowed to ask this!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> my stats are nearly exactly the same as yours, just abit taller. im also considering this cycle and it would also be my first ever. How much would it cost for 6 weeks worth of var + clomid as pct for a few weeks? sorry im not allowed to ask this!


nah man cant say sorry, im gonna keep a log so you can follow, will have some good info on here hopfully for you.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

yea thanks mate, im really tempted, its just the cost really


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Just edited post, how does PCT look now?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

bump please


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry, hate bumping, but how does PCT look now?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm no PCT expert but that looks pretty standard mate, should be fine.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

ok cool cheers


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

russforever said:


> sorry, hate bumping, but how does PCT look now?


Looks "ok" but it should be 4wks IMO mate, I know its only a mild cycle but I don't see the point in taking any risks in PCT personally!


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

are we allowed to talk about where we get our nolva and clomid from on here?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> are we allowed to talk about where we get our nolva and clomid from on here?


First rule of fight club, don't talk about fight club................


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I did a 50mg ED 8 week cycle of Var and didn't really rate it and i'm the same size as you, i'd do 75-100mg if i was to do it again. As far as PCT goes i did clomid but went on holiday after 2 weeks and it all kinda went to sh1t and i sacked it off. I didn't see any ill effects from the Var though so maybe the 2 weeks PCT was ok, i had no nut shrinkage or any other kind of side effects from the course.

I'm gonna go for Tbol for my next course as the Var didn't really do what i wanted, should've gone for the Tbol in the first place really.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I did a 50mg ED 8 week cycle of Var and didn't really rate it and i'm the same size as you, i'd do 75-100mg if i was to do it again. As far as PCT goes i did clomid but went on holiday after 2 weeks and it all kinda went to sh1t and i sacked it off. I didn't see any ill effects from the Var though so maybe the 2 weeks PCT was ok, i had no nut shrinkage or any other kind of side effects from the course.
> 
> I'm gonna go for Tbol for my next course as the Var didn't really do what i wanted, should've gone for the Tbol in the first place really.


ok mate cheers for the info :thumbup1:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

PHHead said:


> First rule of fight club, don't talk about fight club................


You cant talk about anything on here


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

You can tell someone to take 200mg of var twice a day for 6 months and thats ok, but you cant say where you buy a product to help with your pct from. Wiered


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It's more for legal reasons than anything.

I'm sure if people posted their spurces on here their would be some law that would enable the police to get the site owners to get done for supply or some sh1t.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> You cant talk about anything on here


Ha ha sorry mate I was only pulling your leg, its ok to talk about PCT med suppliers as long as they don't supply gear or peptides etc, just google Chemone or Researchstop!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Forgot to ask, but how long does it take to start kicking in and noticing effects?


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

whats going on mate, any news?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

8 days till cycle starts  just getting my birthday out the way this week on the 4th


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

scrap last message, Cycle started today. Legs done

Squats: warm up sets, 8x120kg, 5x130kg, 7x140kg (personal best)

Leg press: 300kgx10, 320kgx10, 350kgx10

Lunges 12 steps: 42kg, 52kg, 62kg,

Calves

then Biceps


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

cheers mate, will keep strength gains posted up, and some pics at the end, gonna do all mesurments monday weight and size of things (not winky)


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

You will gain slowly, Strength with rise very nicely and you keep the gain also.


----------



## diplomatic (May 26, 2009)

will take a couple of weeks before you start noticing it properly. Be prepared for the back pumps, shin pains, and intense muscle pumps!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

diplomatic said:


> will take a couple of weeks before you start noticing it properly. Be prepared for the back pumps, shin pains, and intense muscle pumps!


cant wait :bounce:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

got mine yesterday! 3 weeks till kick off


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> got mine yesterday! 3 weeks till kick off


cool man, you keeping a journal? what mg you running?


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

nah no journal i wouldnt of thought, maybe some before after pics. ProChem 50mg ED


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> nah no journal i wouldnt of thought, maybe some before after pics. ProChem 50mg ED


nice, good luck with that


----------



## Stebo (Feb 2, 2010)

On something similar myself, this is day 5. Not feeling much yet but todays first day back at gym after weekend so it'll be interesting to see how I fair. I'm on 40mg ED for the first week and then upping it to 50mg if I haven't noticed anything. I'm also back on an ECA stack so I've been buzzing a bit from that.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Stebo said:


> On something similar myself, this is day 5. Not feeling much yet but todays first day back at gym after weekend so it'll be interesting to see how I fair. I'm on 40mg ED for the first week and then upping it to 50mg if I haven't noticed anything. I'm also back on an ECA stack so I've been buzzing a bit from that.


ECA does it really work ? :confused1:


----------



## Stebo (Feb 2, 2010)

I used it last year to cut down for the summer and it worked a treat. Lost a good bit of fat,I went down by 2 or 3 %bf. The best part is the buzz I get off it - not like some kind of high or anything, just like I don't ever want to stop doing stuff. For example on saturday when I wasn't training I just went about the house looking for stuff to do, washed a load of cars, fixed at things, etc when I'm normally wrecked come saturday and spend the day recovering and watching football. Even when I am walking places now, I always feel like I want to break into a jog lol.

I believe that it is ment to burn fat by increasing your metabolism/temp but I reckon that it works by just making you want to be more active. The thought of taking a lift when I could use stairs disgusts me at the minute :thumb: . I also feel like I could not bother eating when I am on it. It's not that I am put off food but I feel like I could do without.

It's a fine line between taking enough and taking too much however. First time I took it I got a wee bit carried away and found it hard to concentrate in meetings in work and found myself shaking my legs and generally moving too much (keep rubbing my hands and things) when I was trying to work. I take 24mg E, 20mgC and every other day take half and asprin with my first dose (don't think the asprin does much).

If you are looking to cut or just want to have a spring in your step I would recomend it. Just order as much as you need for your plan cycle however - I reckon I could become addictive if you had it lying around all the time.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Russ,

Whats you deit going to be like while on cycle? compared to before, are you gonna change it at all?

what are your goals aswell?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Stebo said:


> I used it last year to cut down for the summer and it worked a treat. Lost a good bit of fat,I went down by 2 or 3 %bf. The best part is the buzz I get off it - not like some kind of high or anything, just like I don't ever want to stop doing stuff. For example on saturday when I wasn't training I just went about the house looking for stuff to do, washed a load of cars, fixed at things, etc when I'm normally wrecked come saturday and spend the day recovering and watching football. Even when I am walking places now, I always feel like I want to break into a jog lol.
> 
> I believe that it is ment to burn fat by increasing your metabolism/temp but I reckon that it works by just making you want to be more active. The thought of taking a lift when I could use stairs disgusts me at the minute :thumb: . I also feel like I could not bother eating when I am on it. It's not that I am put off food but I feel like I could do without.
> 
> ...


can you pm me a recommended cycle ? pleasee


----------



## Stebo (Feb 2, 2010)

Can't pm yet and don't want to hijack this thread but in brief...

Ephedrine 20-30mgs (my pills come in 8mg therefore I take 24mg or 32mg if I'm not working)

Caffeine 200mg (equivalent to approx 2.5 cups of coffee / 4 pro-plus / one caffine pill from myprotein)

Aspirin 75mg (don't bother with this too often to be honest as it doesn't do alot and is harsh on the stomach)

E:C:A=1:10:3

I take once when I get up and again 30min before gym for first week, for next 5/6 weeks I add an extra dose in around 1pm. i wouldn't take this with clen, or if you have any heart problems and only take after 5pm if you don't like sleep.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> Russ,
> 
> Whats you deit going to be like while on cycle? compared to before, are you gonna change it at all?
> 
> what are your goals aswell?


I posted up my diet in another threat, Just hopfully gonna force feeed myself some more veg i hate it tho


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Yesterday, Done my mesurments:

Weight: 13 stone 3lbs

Body fat: 12.3% (crappy hand held thing) but suppose its ok to judge with before and after?

Arms: 14.6inches

Chest: 38.2inches

Half way up thigh: 23.2 inches

Waist: 31.9 inches

Todays Session, Chest/Light Triceps; Went to new gym today Peak physque in sittinbourne really good there getting a membership tomorrow.

Bench: warm up, 80kg 8 reps, 100kg 5 reps, 110kg 1 rep max (personal best  ) been trying to get this for a few weeks now so really happy at that,

Decline Dumbell: 32kg 10 reps, 37.5kg 8 reps, 42.5kg 6 reps then 2 more forced.

Upper Cable Cross over: 50kg 8 reps, 55kg 8 reps, 60kg 6 reps

Tricep machine thingy: 3 sets of 10 at 80kg

Single arm tricep puldown: 30kg 10 reps, 35kg 8 reps,

Overall good session really enjoyed goign to this gym alot more hardcore and alot more weights and equipment than my one I been going to.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Goals for this cycle, Gain some lean mass, Drop body fat, Gain alot more strength btw


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Got membership sorted at this gym alot cheaper than my previous one so all good there.

session today: Lower back/Hams, Calves and Abs

Power Clean, Warm up: empty bar, 60kgx10, 75kgx5, 85kgx2

Raised Deadlift: 70kgx10, 120kgx8, 170kgx3 (personal best was 160kg for 1 before)

Stiff legged DL: 90kgx8, 70kgx10

Single leg ham curls: 37.5lbsx10, 50lbsx10x2

Calves: 4 sets of 20 on machine thingy

then abs.

Felt abit ill had a cough and sore throat been going around everyone atm and my family had it so was a matter of time before catching it, but feeling strong none the less.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice progress mate :thumbup1:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Feeling like total crap today but still went for an alrite work out.

Today: Upper back, Biceps and forarms

Dumbell Row: warm up, 32kgx10 42kgx8x2

Pull ups, 5+3 assist, 6

Close grip pull down, 120lbsx10, 170lbsx10x2

Ez bar curls, 30kgx10, 40kgx9+1 forced

Hammer Preacher curls, cant rember weight but was 2 sets of 10 pushing myself, the numbers confused me

3 sets of 20 60kg barbell forearm curls standing

Didnt push myself too ahrd cause of feeling ill but hopfully will be better soonly, looking forward to shoulders tomoz.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Yesterdays work out, Shoulders/ Heavy triceps

Push press: warm up. 60kg 5 reps, 65kg 6 reps+ 1 forced

Behind neck smith press: 60kg 10, 70kg 8, 80kg 7+ 1 forced

DB shurgs, 32kg 12, 46kg 12, 46kg 12

Close Grip bench: 80kg 5, 70kg 9

Tricep machine thingy: 80kg 12 reps, 100kg 10 reps X 2

Skull Crushers: 45kg 8 reps X 2

Ok work out, still feeling abit ill so didnt push too hard, Got legs later today going for 1 rep max on squat havnt ever done 1 rep max on squats BOOM!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

how is it going mate..any changes ?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

sizar said:


> how is it going mate..any changes ?


Pumps are quite big, spesh forearms on anything. Seem to be a tad more hungry aswel. But iv got abit of a cold atm so not feeling 100% right should pass hopfully by monday i was feelig worse yesterday than today.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I got crazy shin pumps from Var, almost to the point i had to stop walking if i was moving quickly!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I got crazy shin pumps from Var, almost to the point i had to stop walking if i was moving quickly!


I get it abit when walking up the hill on way to and from work, nothing to worry about as of yet


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Legs today fook me i feel good.

Squats: warm ups, 105kg 8 reps, 145kg 6 reps, 165kg 3 reps (personal best + double bodyweight  )

Leg press: 310kg 10, 360kg 10, 400kg 14 reps + 2 forced

Leg extentions: 100lbs x 20, 125lbs x 20, 150lbs x 15 +5 more forced

calve machine: 4 sets of 15 reps maxed out dont know weight of it,

Chin ups: 10, 10, 8

Preacher curls: 3 sets of 12, not sure on weight they confuse me but it worked them

Barbell forearm curls 3 sets of 20: 60kg

then some abs


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Blehhh! horrible lower back pumps at work today makes me back well achey


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Done some cardio today, 10 mins tredmill, 5 min row, 10 min cross trainer, then a 5 mins on the bike and done aload of stretching


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

BOOM! 5x5 routine has started for the remander of this cycle, today chest and triceps

Bench press: 5x5- 85kg, done this fairly ok so gonna up this to 90kg next week keeping for good.

Machine chest press: 110kg 8 reps, 145 kg 8 reps, 145kg 6 reps then +2 forced

Cable cross over: 45kg for 8 reps, 50kg for 8 reps, 55kg for 8 reps

Dips: 10, 10, 15

Close grip bench: 75kg for 6 reps, 85kg for 6 reps, 75kg for 5 reps + 1 forced

Fairly happy with the session today, nearly over me cold now.

Going for 1 rep max on deadlift tomorrow its been 3 months since I done my 162kg for 1


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Good luck with your cycle Russ, you're a strong fella anyway so should be very interesting when the var strength really kicks in!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> Good luck with your cycle Russ, you're a strong fella anyway so should be very interesting when the var strength really kicks in!


Cheers mate, I read through your cycle log was very interesting :thumbup1:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Today: the lovely back day.

Deadlift: Warm up, 60kg 10 reps, 125kg 6 reps, 175kg 1 rep, 185kg 1 reps (personal best last time was 162kg for 1)

DB rows: 40kg 8 reps, 47kg 8 reps

Lat pull down: 150lbs 10 reps, 170lbs 10 reps X2

calve raises on machine thingy

BB curl: 40kg 8 reps, 50kg 6 reps

Seated DB curl: 3 sets of 10 reps 12kg

DB forarm curls 3 sets of 20 reps

Very good session super super happy with my deadlift today


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Progress Pics from sunday:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

today: cardio blehhhh, horrid shin pumps and lower back pumps

Treadmill: 5 min uphill fast walk

15 mins cross trainer

5 min row

5 min bike

Then abs


----------



## Stebo (Feb 2, 2010)

You did a weigh in since you started? Much change?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Stebo said:


> You did a weigh in since you started? Much change?


got me stats on page 5, im not weighing myself till end of the cycle


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Shave your hair, you'll look bigger  lol


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Dan said:


> Shave your hair, you'll look bigger  lol


hehe its cold atm :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

At least i had a decent excuse for not getting mine cut :lol: couldnt afford it LOL


----------



## Stebo (Feb 2, 2010)

russforever said:


> got me stats on page 5, im not weighing myself till end of the cycle


 :thumbup1:

I jumped on the scales after a week and found it a bit of an inspiration!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Yesterdays session: Shoulders

Push press: warmed up, 5x5 at 65kg

Front raises: 14kg 3 sets of 10 reps

side raises: 10kg 3 sets of 10 reps

Behind neck smith press: 80kg 3 sets of 8 reps

Shrugs: 57kg 3 sets of 8,10 then 7 reps

Close grip bench:80kg 6 reps, 85kg 6 reps x 2 sets

Tripcip machine thingy: 100kg 3 sets 10 reps

Skulls crushers: 35kg 8 reps, 45kg 6 reps

Shoulders got such insane pumps it hurt nom nom nom


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

TOdays session legs:

Squats: warm ups, 145kg 5x5

Legs press: 300kg 10 reps, 350kg 10 reps, 400kg 10 reps, 450kg 7 reps

Leg extensions: 112lbs 20 reps, 125lbs 20 reps, 137lbs 20 reps

Hamstring curls: 50lbs 10 reps, 60lbs 10 reps, 70lbs 10 reps

Calve raises on machine 3 sets of 15

Chin ups: 10, 10, 6

Ez Bar curls: 45kg 3 sets of 8 reps

Preachcurls: dont know weight it confuses me 2 sets of 12

Good sess, was nearly sick after leg extensions but manned up through it!


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Going well with the strength mate, 450kg leg press at your weight is pretty damn strong... any sides to report? How many days in to your cycle are you now?

I was reading something about milled flax seed helping keep cholesterol in check, var is quite bad raising bad cholesterol so may be worth getting some and dropping it in a shake.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> Going well with the strength mate, 450kg leg press at your weight is pretty damn strong... any sides to report? How many days in to your cycle are you now?
> 
> I was reading something about milled flax seed helping keep cholesterol in check, var is quite bad raising bad cholesterol so may be worth getting some and dropping it in a shake.


Yeah massive side effects I feel super human :laugh: 2 weeks into cycle today


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

no you never, you whinged like a bitch all sesh lol



> manned up


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

dave_jenks said:


> no you never, you whinged like a bitch all sesh lol


F U :tongue:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

russforever said:


> Yeah massive side effects I feel super human :laugh: 2 weeks into cycle today


We like those side effects :thumbup1: Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

How is this anavar cycle going? What week are you in now fella?


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

:thumb: going well then. Keep it up mate :beer:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> How is this anavar cycle going? What week are you in now fella?


week 2 now mate


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

How do you feel, like strength up or anything else yet?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> How do you feel, like strength up or anything else yet?


strength seems up fair bit, havnt noticed any other side affects, feel abit leaner maybe


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

yea im on week 2ish as well mate, noticed that too.....dont know when the veins and **** are ment to come on..as lots of people say..still a good compound.

im on 80/100mg a day


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

cardio today, 5 min up hill jog, 10 min cross trainer, almost died on treadmil shin pumps hehe


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Surprised you have not been flamed for being 19/20.

I cant even ask for advice anywhere, not even for reading. :cursing:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> Surprised you have not been flamed for being 19/20.
> 
> I cant even ask for advice anywhere, not even for reading. :cursing:


Its personal choice, people make choices about everything, could be worse i could smoke crack instead


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> Surprised you have not been flamed for being 19/20.
> 
> I cant even ask for advice anywhere, not even for reading. :cursing:


He's starting off on a mild AAS at a moderate dose for a sensible length of time, plus educating himself with research and questions.

Sure some would argue he's a bit young yet to be taking gear but he's doing it anyway so no point in flaiming him when support and advice is what he needs.


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

tbh who gives a ****!

i couldnt care less if a 16 yr old was taking them...

his choice end of the day.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

russforever said:


> Its personal choice, people make choices about everything, could be worse i could smoke crack instead


It's cheaper than crack too.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

real good progress so far mate, seems var is like marmite peple love it or hate it.

defo wanna try a cycle with it one day


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Todays session: chest triceps

Bench: warm up, 90kg 5x5

Incline dumbell press: 37kg 8 reps 3 sets

Incline flys: 22kg 2 sets of 10

Flat flys: 22kg 2 sets of 10

Dips: 3 sets of 10

CG smith bench: 70kg 3 sets of 6 reps

Felt good, shoulder was abit achey on dumbells and bench other than that all good feeling strong


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I know it was your decision and all the shiz niz, but seriously mate, no need whatsoever for going on gear at your 1) age and 2) level of experience

A few years of good hard training with a cracking diet and that'll sort you out.

Your decision anyway


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

russforever said:


> Felt good, shoulder was abit achey on dumbells and bench other than that all good feeling strong


I did my shoulder in about 3 weeks into an Anavar course, some have said it can dry your joints out. Think my strength exceeded my joints ability, be careful you don't over do it mate.


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

can i dry your joints out? and how would one combat this?


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

iwannagetbig said:


> can i dry your joints out? and how would one combat this?


I got creaky joints on my var cycle, glucosomine and flax oil helped.


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

do that anyway , started geting a little niggle on my knee

i start deca soon


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

shoulder feels fine today,

Todays session: back and bi's

Deadlifts: warm ups, 125kg 6 reps, 165kg 3 reps, failed on 200kg and failed again on 190kg hehe 

T bar row: 50kg 6 reps, 50kg 6 reps, 60kg 8 reps + 2 forced

Lat pull downs: 170lbs 10 reps x 2, 180lbs 10 reps

Chin ups: 6, 6, 6 then + 1 forced to 7

Concentration curls 3 sets of 12 with 12kg

Overal ok session wasnt feeling it today went abit earlier than normal and didnt have too good sleep last night.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Volume looks pretty high in training mate, but if it works for you 

Much like your hair in terms of volume. :lol:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Dan said:


> Volume looks pretty high in training mate, but if it works for you
> 
> Much like your hair in terms of volume. :lol:


the bigger my hair gets the more power i have! :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe thats where im going wrong atm..

cba to read back through pages :lol: how much you on, and how much gained? how long for?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Dan said:


> Maybe thats where im going wrong atm..
> 
> cba to read back through pages :lol: how much you on, and how much gained? how long for?


60mg a day, 40 days, not sure what iv gained in terms of size cause im gonna weight myself at the end of the cycle.

Gained fair bit of strength so far on everything


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Good lad, hope all goes well. You gona do a test cycle next time round?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> I know it was your decision and all the shiz niz, but seriously mate, no need whatsoever for going on gear at your 1) age and 2) level of experience
> 
> A few years of good hard training with a cracking diet and that'll sort you out.
> 
> Your decision anyway


Your just jealous because you cant squat as much as him  lol


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Dan said:


> Good lad, hope all goes well. You gona do a test cycle next time round?


Maybe, thinking tbol next though cause thats another fairly mild one


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> Your just jealous because you cant squat as much as him  lol


lol pfft he does 190kg!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

russforever said:


> Maybe, thinking tbol next though cause thats another fairly mild one


I was going to have a crack at that but struggled to get hold of it so doing 35mg Dbol ED at the minute. :thumbup1:


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

fck it mate , whack in test,deca,dbol ...


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> I know it was your decision and all the shiz niz, but seriously mate, no need whatsoever for going on gear at your 1) age and 2) level of experience
> 
> A few *years* of good hard training with a cracking diet and that'll sort you out.
> 
> Your decision anyway


or a *year* of lots of gear , ok training and diet.....


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I was going to have a crack at that but struggled to get hold of it so doing 35mg Dbol ED at the minute. :thumbup1:


Any sides from the dbol?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

iwannagetbig said:


> or a *year* of lots of gear , ok training and diet.....


thats not the attitude to have

It's clear from that post that you are looking for a shortcut, and are using gear as that shortcut.

If you were taking gear for the right reasons, this is what you should have said in response to me:

or a year where I can maximise my potential by combining the use of gear with an excellent diet, and excellent programming.


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> thats not the attitude to have
> 
> It's clear from that post that you are looking for a shortcut, and are using gear as that shortcut.
> 
> ...


I Do that mate anyway , What im saying is a complete noob with gear will do better then being a noob without gear....

so with diet+trianing ..youll do even better.

And my training is fine thanks


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

russforever said:


> Any sides from the dbol?


Nothing to report yet but i've only been running it for a week so far, it's a 6 week course.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

iwannagetbig said:


> I Do that mate anyway , What im saying is a complete noob with gear will do better then being a noob without gear....
> 
> so with diet+trianing ..youll do even better.
> 
> And my training is fine thanks


no, what you were saying was - as an alternative to training for years naturally with excellent training and diet (which is what I suggested), you said to use lots of gear and an *ok* training and diet.

And I didn't say your training wasn't fine..

Anyway I won't be stopping by again.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

russforever said:


> shoulder feels fine today,
> 
> Todays session: back and bi's
> 
> ...


Why the low reps on deadlifts - your really only doing one working set which is at 125kg for 6?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Why the low reps on deadlifts - your really only doing one working set which is at 125kg for 6?


too much of a back pump, couldnt do 5x5, trying to do 6, 3, 1, but kinda failed lol


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

russforever said:


> too much of a back pump, couldnt do 5x5, trying to do 6, 3, 1, but kinda failed lol


After say 9 reps your getting bad back pumps or you getting them even before you start?

I take it the Anavar is causing that?


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

I never got any back pumps from var. I was on 50mg a day


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> After say 9 reps your getting bad back pumps or you getting them even before you start?
> 
> I take it the Anavar is causing that?


before i start, just walking gets my lower pack pumped lol


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Cardio today well kind of cardio, went to judo for 90 mins of hardcoreness


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Nothing to report yet but i've only been running it for a week so far, it's a 6 week course.


Sounds like hell :lol: i got back pumps from sitting down to **** and standing back up :lol: :lol: i only lasted 10 days on dbol.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Are the back pumps the same as regular muscle pumps? Or is it something else?


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah its a pump like any other pump but this AAS induced pump causes tightness in the lower back which can be pretty painful making certain exercises near on impossible.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> Yeah its a pump like any other pump but this AAS induced pump causes tightness in the lower back which can be pretty painful making certain exercises near on impossible.


was a killer in judo yesterday lol


----------



## james the first (Feb 25, 2010)

was thinking of starting a cycle of anavar what is the best sujested dose? im about 75kg??


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

james the first said:


> was thinking of starting a cycle of anavar what is the best sujested dose? im about 75kg??


cant say mate, make your own thread and get some advice, im running 60mg daily and im 85kg ish


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

60mg isnt enuff in my opinion at ur body weight, u need more...


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I've been doing 100mg ed of Var and 500mg of Sust for two wks now and yesterday when doing deads the pumps got a bit nippy, not enough to stop working out though but hope it doesn't get too much worse lol.............I would also agree with the above mate in that you should dose higher as I'm a tad lighter in weight than you I think!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

todays session: shoulders/ triceps

Push press: 5x5 65kg kinda failed on 5th set

Behind neck smith: 60kg 8 reps, 70kg 8 reps x 2

side and rear raises: 12kg 8 reps super setted, 2 sets

Upright row: 45kg 3 sets 10 reps

Close grip bench: 85kg 3 sets 6 reps

Tricep machines: 80kg 3 sets of 12 reps

Dead session today feel tired wasnt feeling it at all and my shoulder joint aches a tad.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

How would the pumps be if say you already had lower back problems? Do you think it would be worse?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd be careful with that shoulder mate. I ignored the pain with mine on a var course and ended up having 3 months off due to injury.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I'd be careful with that shoulder mate. I ignored the pain with mine on a var course and ended up having 3 months off due to injury.


yee thats why i changed up todays session a tad and didnt go as heavy


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Yesterdas session: legs/biceps

Sumo squats: 5x5 125kg

Legs press: 250kg 15 reps, 300kg 15 reps, 350kg 20 reps

Leg extentions: 3 sets of 50 reps on 87lbs

hamstring curls: 3 sets of 20 reps on 60lbs

calve raises

Chin ups: 8, 10, 7

preacher curl 3 sets of 15


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

getting some major heart burn, could anavar cause this?


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah mate it's a common side I believe. I had it on my cycle, but then I'm prone to heart burn anyway from years of abusing my stomach during my party years.

Do you take you doses with food or on an empty stomach?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

with foood, always do with anything


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

hola guys

todays session: chest and triceps

Bench press: warm up, 75kg 8 reps, 85kg 6 reps, 95kg 5 reps, 105kg 3 reps, 115kg 1 rep

Machine press, 100kg 10 reps, 120kg 10 reps, 160kg 10 reps

cable cross over: 45kg 10 reps, 50kg 10 reps, 55kg 12 reps

dips: 12, 12, 12

Tricep machines, 3 sets 85kg 15 reps

Got a judo competition on 11th april that i was told at weekend and i need to lose 11lbs for it to get back under 80kg catagory. So gonna try to maintain strength now and lose the weight hopfully mostly fat and water and be a very strong light weight and smash my competators


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

ah yeah 30 mins cardio HIIT after


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I like your avi

do you have any more pics

clothed/unclothed, its all good

:whistling:

You asked for it tee hee


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He is pretty fvcking dreamy....

PERV!!!!!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I like your avi
> 
> do you have any more pics
> 
> ...


need an @rse picture to assess glute development:whistling:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

ahhh this is internet rapes!!!! reported! :lol:

love it really...


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey bro, regarding the back pumps, try some TUMS (kill two birds with heartburn too) http://www.tums.com/ and 2g of Taurine & some pottassium. Supposed to work wonders.

Doing uphill treadmill is prob the main catalyst to shin pumps. Stay flat.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

how long was it before you started to notice any effect? ive been using a week now and cant really say i feel any different


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> how long was it before you started to notice any effect? ive been using a week now and cant really say i feel any different


2nd-3rd week mate i noticed


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

cool, what dosage?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

60mg ED


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

How's it all going Russ? Any more sides to report, strength still going up?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> How's it all going Russ? Any more sides to report, strength still going up?


strength is up abit more, 180kg squat for 3 reps on friday 

few spots on back but i get them on and off anyways so dont really bother me. But as said im cutting down weight and iv upped to a mad amount of cardio to get my weight down and fitness up for april


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

russforever said:


> s*trength is up abit more, 180kg squat for 3 reps on friday *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Very nice lifting mate, well done!

Anavar is one drug I just have never bothered with - it tends to cost a bit more than the average, and I have always had the dubious honour of being fvcking skint since becoming an adult.

However, got given some by a generous chap, so might throw some in after reading of your progress :thumbup1:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Very nice lifting mate, well done!
> 
> Anavar is one drug I just have never bothered with - it tends to cost a bit more than the average, and I have always had the dubious honour of being fvcking skint since becoming an adult.
> 
> However, got given some by a generous chap, so might throw some in after reading of your progress :thumbup1:


eat it up nom nom nom :bounce:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Did shoulders abs and biceps today, was the first time ive noticed a difference from the anavar which i started last sunday. The pump was ****ing ace


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> Did shoulders abs and biceps today, was the first time ive noticed a difference from the anavar which i started last sunday. The pump was ****ing ace


nice, my shoulders get too pumped i find it hurts, have to have longer rest between sets


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

haha, sounds like fun. Cant wait till my chest/tricep session friday now, hope i get the same kind of pump


----------



## mrdapper (Feb 26, 2010)

hey guys

looking to start my 1st cycle of anavar

Russ /tom could you tell me what supplements your taking with your anavar?

ie tribulus , or anything for the liver joints etc , also have you any side effects with nut shinkage or loss of sex drive?

do i need to take any *Proviron* or just some clomid after cycle

many thanks


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Just genral health sups, minerals vits ect, which you should take all year anyway.

Woke up with a cold yesterday, i hate it, really anoying sniveling all the time. Russ, i read you had a cold too? do you think anavar causes man flu?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

nah I always get a cold and it just happend just after i started my cycle everyone around my way has had somthing


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

so its just coincidence we both got a cold a week in?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah i assume so


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

stop kissing then you fools


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

hehe we been bumming not kissing


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

i have a confession, i kissed you whilst you were sleeping after our bum, you looked so cute


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> i have a confession, i kissed you whilst you were sleeping after our bum, you looked so cute


want more negs? :lol:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

russforever said:


> want more negs? :lol:


I made a poll (as a joke) about weather to split up with my gf because she wont swallow and one about supporting man u and suddenly everyone hates me


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> I made a poll (as a joke) about weather to split up with my gf because she wont swallow and one about supporting man u and suddenly everyone hates me


HAHA yeah i saw that thread, fooking amazing. dunno about man u i hate football


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

russforever said:


> HAHA yeah i saw that thread, fooking amazing. dunno about man u i hate football


Lol, glad u liked it, rep me!


----------



## mrdapper (Feb 26, 2010)

hey guys had any nut shrinkage or low libido yet?

some peole are saying you will on anavar others say no sides whats so ever? is the climid just for a precaution after cycle?


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

my nuts are quite small anyway as i havnt hit puberty yet, but i havnt really noticed any shrinkage allthough im not even 2 weeks in. No other sides as of yet, other than good pumps and a little strength increase.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> *my nuts are quite small anyway as i havnt hit puberty yet*, but i havnt really noticed any shrinkage allthough im not even 2 weeks in. No other sides as of yet, other than good pumps and a little strength increase.


WTF, I never know whether to take you seriously or not mate!!!:laugh:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

PHHead said:


> WTF, I never know whether to take you seriously or not mate!!!:laugh:


Lol steroids before puberty! no, just never had massive nuts so difficult to tell if theyve shrunk haha


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

yo russ, how r u finding your sex drive? im bashing one out 3 times a day since i started


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> yo russ, how r u finding your sex drive? im bashing one out 3 times a day since i started


my sex drive is rediculas before anavar and still is anyways, im a sex pest


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Before Stats:

Weight: 13 stone 3lbs

Body fat: 12.3% (crappy hand held thing) but suppose its ok to judge with before and after?

Arms: 14.6inches

Chest: 38.2inches

Half way up thigh: 23.2 inches

Waist: 31.9 inches

After Stats:

Weight: 13 stone 8lbs

Body Fat: unsure atm, think its dropped slightly

Arms: 15.5 inches

Chest: 41 inches

Half way up thigh: 24 inches

Waist: 33 inches


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Lifts before>now:

100>115kg Bench 1RM

165>185kg Deadlift 1RM

160>180kg Squat 3RM


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

any pics?


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

russforever said:


> Before Stats:
> 
> Weight: 13 stone 3lbs
> 
> ...


This doesn't make sense to me, you gained 5lbs and 1" on your arms?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

ostrain said:


> This doesn't make sense to me, you gained 5lbs and 1" on your arms?


how can it not make sense? iv gained all over it seems


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

russforever said:


> how can it not make sense? iv gained all over it seems


I just think that 5lbs is not enough weight gain for a 1" gain on arms.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

ostrain said:


> I just think that 5lbs is not enough weight gain for a 1" gain on arms.


ah right, how do you not know im a super super bicep chav? :laugh:


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Fair point :lol:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

PICS?!!! im dieing to see u big boy


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

will get some pics up soon sexy bum


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

ssssssssssssssssssweeeeeeet


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

get the pics up :drool:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Well done Russ some good size and strength gains there, as Pscarb once said to me "It's not the weight you are but how you look in the mirror that counts"

How are you feeling generally in yourself? You said your libido is still strong, which is a good indication, how about lethargy?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> Well done Russ some good size and strength gains there, as Pscarb once said to me "It's not the weight you are but how you look in the mirror that counts"
> 
> How are you feeling generally in yourself? You said your libido is still strong, which is a good indication, how about lethargy?


do feel abit lazy but im out of routine atm since i got made jobless


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

I got back pumps whilst washing up wooop... NOT


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you guys on more of a bulking diet with the var then?


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

were are the pics....??


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

corbuk said:


> were are the pics....??


havnt got me cam i use my training partners


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

i think this is all a big conspiracy


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

strength is still going up even tho ive reduced my calories considerably to lean up


----------



## Tommy Gun (Dec 14, 2009)

Russ,

Are you happy enough with the results to spend that sort of money again?

I was thinking of a similar first cycle but it worked out so expensive!


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

You had any aches and pains russ? my shoulders are quite sore throughout the week, but feels more muscular rather than joint related.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Tommy Gun said:


> Russ,
> 
> Are you happy enough with the results to spend that sort of money again?
> 
> I was thinking of a similar first cycle but it worked out so expensive!


Hmmmm happy with results, but next time im gonna go down the test route way way cheaper


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> You had any aches and pains russ? my shoulders are quite sore throughout the week, but feels more muscular rather than joint related.


my left shoulder hurt abit but its always been abit bad anyways


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

russforever said:


> Before Stats:
> 
> Weight: 13 stone 3lbs
> 
> ...


All looks a bit odd to me. Nearly three inches on your chest and an inch on the guns from a 40 day Var course. A mild one at that.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

God said:


> Have you lost body fat or water do you think as the size gains seem large but the weight gain is minimal?


hmm prolly about the same, i look a tad leaner


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

im experiencing similar results, everything looks bigger yet ive put no weight on. And its not just me, people are commenting aswell


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

God said:


> Bit odd then really. Would of thought you had gained at least twice the bodyweight for the measurements given. Definitely measured right?


yeah, i feel more pumped up all the time since cycle


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

God said:


> Fair enough. Did you do before and after pics?


theres some pics a few days into it, but i havnt got after pics yet havnt had the chance


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

hello mate out of curiousity what was the outcome for your PCT ?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

weightsjack said:


> hello mate out of curiousity what was the outcome for your PCT ?


aids... :tongue: nah was fine felt abit odd during but didnt lose any gains only abit of strength lost since but du to diet not being too good while not working.


----------

